# Western Motorhome Show Malvern



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks

You have just a month now left to book to camp with us at Malvern we still have plenty of room there.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a few more please to join the gang at Malvern




Jacquie


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*WESTERN MOTORHOME SHOW*

HI JACQUIE Just to let you know that today i have paid for the Western M/home weekend,so would like to confirm that we are comming. Cheers Larry n sue (lazza).


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi LAZZA

I think Jacquie is still away at the moment so I've confirmed you on the list of attendees.

Hope you enjoy the show.

If anyone else has booked and can't confirm please post on this thread and I'll do it for you.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


18 on the rally list now but 13 are still un confirmed have any of you now booked :?: please



Jacquie


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We shall be lurking around the corner!!

Who is going to Dussledorf?

C.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> We shall be lurking around the corner!!
> 
> Who is going to Dussledorf?
> 
> C.


Well lurk away then Clive and whats Dussledorf got to do with Malvern :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Arw come on folks just a few more please :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Jackie and as we've been away can you give me the details of the Malvern show, booking, availability etc.

Sorry it's short notice.

Tony


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Tony

Details of the show are in the rally section at the bottom of the front page.

We still have plenty of room in the MHF camping section, so if you want to join us put your name on the list, book with Warners and then confirm on the MHF list. Be sure to put MHF down as your club when you book with Warners and you will get a £2 club discount and ensure you are camped with us.

If you are unable to confirm yourself after booking with Warners just post on this thread and we'll do it for you.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Malvern Show*

Hi Jackie,
We will be booking the show tomorrow, so put us down on your list.
We have changed our motorhome by the way, so I shall have to alter my details!!!! 
Wendy & Brian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wendy & Brian

Add your name to the rally list here please including your new van reg.Just click on the bit that says this, I want to reserve a provisional place at this Show Rally and you will be added to the rally list.

Western Show Rally

Thanks 
Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you sersol Gary for letting me know you have now booked for Malvern



There are still 9 unconfirmed on the rally list :roll: any more of you booked yet :?: 




Jacquie


----------



## 108971 (Jan 2, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> There are still 9 unconfirmed on the rally list :roll: any more of you booked yet :?:
> 
> Jacquie


Hi .Borrowers here. I wish to confirm that we have just received our tickets, so confirming that we will be attending the show.Regards. Jill & Bill


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Have just booked on-line so can confirm that we will be attending.

Sorry for the delay but we have been away for a while.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just a note to add that I am polling for volunteers to help out at this show. The role simply entails chatting to potential new members about the site and its facilities, handing out our branded bags with flyers inside etc

If you can spare an 1hr or more then please add yourself to the volunteers list here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=ShowHelp

If anyone is willing to put in a longer session of say a full morning or an afternoon (4hr slot) then I do have some extremely nice embroidered polo shirts with the logo lovingly embroidered on to the left chest in Navy blue in Large only brand new in bags  which I am happy to pass on for you to wear on the stand and then take away with you on completion  (Limited stocks so first come first served)

The more people we can get on the stand milling about the better as people show much more interest in a stand if someone is already there


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi theborrowers and cronkle

I have just confirmed you both. I hope you enjoy the show and thanks for letting us know you have booked.

Has anyone else booked and not been able to confirm? If you have either post on this thread or PM me and I'll do it for you.

Still space for a few more if anyone is interested.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi we are all booked and paid for so see you all there
Gary and Mary


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Gary and Mary all confirmed now

Also solentviews all confirmed

Any more of the unconfirmed now booked?

Still room for a few more to attend as well if you fancy a good weekend at Malvern



Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

hi Jacquie  
we will be there all booked should arrive on friday night
all best larry & gill


----------



## tendy (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi
just booked see you on thursday


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Terry

Thanks for letting us know, I've confirmed you on the list.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

21 on the rally list now with still a few unconfirmed :roll: any more going? if so be quick booking please.


Jacqiue


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Clianthus
I have just booked with Warners for the show but can't seem to confirm can you help please.

Ron


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Chausson

You are all confirmed now, thanks for letting us know you have booked. Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

There are now only 3 unconfirmed on this rally:

gjc
l55nny
delboy139

Can you all let us know if you have booked or not, thanks.

There is still plenty of room on this rally and booking doesn't close until 21/7/08. so if anyone else wants to go please put your name on the list, book with Warners putting MHF down as your club (Just so you get your £2 club discount!) and then either confirm yourself or let me know and I'll do it for you.

Hope we get a few more, I've never been to this show but am told it's a good one.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

A few more attendees would be most welcome at Malvern we have asked for a pitch for 40 vans so plenty of room left for a few more :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 6 days left now folks to book for Malvern and can the un confirmed on the rally list let us know if they have booked please


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you gjc Gary for letting me know you have now booked for Malvern.

That just leaves 2 now unconfirmed

I55nny
delboy139

Still room for a few more as well :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

3 more added to the rally list  have you all booked with Warners?


Still a little bit of room left for a few late comers :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 109118 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Malvern show*

Hi Jackie,
As it is the 1st time at staying on a Show site can you tell me if we need to fill up our water storage tank before arriving or can we fill up on arrival at the Malvern show ground.
Regards
Don & Lyn Hatfield.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Malvern show*



nod said:


> Hi Jackie,
> As it is the 1st time at staying on a Show site can you tell me if we need to fill up our water storage tank before arriving or can we fill up on arrival at the Malvern show ground.
> Regards
> Don & Lyn Hatfield.


Hi Don & Lyn

Have you booked to camp with us at Malvern if so please add yourselves to the rally list.

I would come fully loaded with water there are taps but not always very close to the camping area you will need to bring something to carry water in as well.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have 2 unconfirmed on the rally list for this show they being

I55nny
delboy139


You only have 3 days left now to book to camp with us at Malvern so if any more would like to join us there be quick booking with Warners and add yourselves to the rally list.


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jac

We have just booked for Malvern


stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I should have said that today is the last day to book with warners if you want to camp with MHF


stew


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry it is late, but better late than never as they say! :? I have just booked and paid for my tickets form out and about and hopefully confirmed by following the links on the emails I have received.

I do struggle with any event that is held on the 3rd weekend of any month (Most of them seem to be!) as I am involved with running a charity on the 3rd Sunday and I am committed to it. With this in mind we may have to leave early on the Sunday morning to make it back to Taunton for midday. Still we should arrive in Thursday evening and have a few good nights away.

See you all there,

Keith and Ros


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Keith as you say better late than never :lol: 



You have till 9am tomorrow to book to camp with us at Malvern so be quick if you are coming.



Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> You have till 9am tomorrow to book to camp with us at Malvern so be quick if you are coming.


All booked :lol: :lol: We have even booked the show tickets for Saturday evening. I am showing as confirmed on the list as well so I will just sit back and wait for the postman to deliver. :wink:

Keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking now closed for Malvern


Could somebody with tickets please post the map of camping area on here for those that want to visit our area and are not camping with us thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks


We seem to have a difference of opinion with Warners list and our list again :roll: 

Do we have a G. Robbins on here that has booked to camp with us if so would you be good enough to let us know your user name please a.s.a.p. as we have no idea who you are 8O 

Also could gjc and cronkle please check their tickets as you are not on Warners list as camping with us.



Jacquie


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> We seem to have a difference of opinion with Warners list and our list again :roll:
> 
> ...


Have got the tickets in front of me now. Do I need to contact anybody to get anything changed? I hadn't realised tha significance of the colour of the thing.

EDIT: have just spoken to warners and they are saying that we are stuck in the General area as we are too late to change the booking. Apparently have already told the people who are pegging out the pitches. Will see you there anyway.


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Western Motorhome show*

Can anyone advise, I had planned to attend this event but due to grand daughter arriving 3 months early have forgotten to book.

Is it still possible to turn up on thursday and get a pitch for the weekend?

Regards

Taff


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Western Motorhome show*



TheWelshman said:


> Can anyone advise, I had planned to attend this event but due to grand daughter arriving 3 months early have forgotten to book.
> 
> Is it still possible to turn up on thursday and get a pitch for the weekend?
> 
> ...


Speaking with Warners this morning I got the impression that it shoul not be a problem to get onto the general camping area but if you want to check you can call them on 01778 391123


----------



## Brimal (May 22, 2005)

*Western Motorhome Show*

Hi,
I have a General Camping pass ticket for Thursday arrival which we can't now use as I still have the MH plumbing in bits. Also have voucher for the Sat evening show if anyone's interested, Say £25 to include 1st class recorded delivery postage. Pse PM if interested.
Brian


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Shame Brian, now if it was the Friday, and if the Show was the Friday night :roll: :lol: I'm sure someone'll be along though.

Sorry I can't make the Rally but we'll be there for the day on Friday in the Fleurette so will try and seek you all out (Perhaps introduce our Fleurette to "Happycampers" (Nigel/Ann) and make babies "Fleurette-ettes?? :roll: )


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Jackie 
the boss and i hope to be there at 7pm on friday dam work and son 
all best larry & gill


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

looks like its going to be a damp weekend  

gary


----------

